# Lace Monitors in outdoor enclosures....



## BigRed (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, i'm soon to be the proud owner of a baby lacey 

A few people have told me that once they are about 2 years of age they need to go into a large outdoor enclosure, i live in melbourne and it can get pretty cold here in winter, i've been told they are fine outside in winter but i'm still a little unsure...

any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on a great choice of monitor, 

Provide a well insulated retreat and all should be fine; there are a few good examples of outdoor hides for Lacies on this site.

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 18, 2010)

You may want the hide to be heated during winter, or you could just bring the animal indoors and let it spend winter cooling in a disused snake enclosure.

Your monitor could still be small at 2 years of age. It really depends on how much you are feeding it.


----------



## benson (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is my outdoor enclosure!! Hope you like it.
We have an insulated box they can get in and out of, very easily. They spend most of the cooler months in there, but if its a sunny day, they will come out to bask!!
Cheers.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 18, 2010)

Benson the photo didn't work?


----------



## benson (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr.James (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a great setup!

How many do you house in there?

I plan on building an avairy as part of our veranda which is north facing, but its only for one lacey. Size will be 2.4m long by 2m deep by 2.4m high.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 18, 2010)

Benson that is fantastic ....so envious of you lot that own the big monitors well any for that matter ...


----------



## benson (Jul 18, 2010)

We have just 2 in there. They get along great. In the box, we have 2 hollow logs, and sometimes they share 1, other times have 1 each, and other times, they are basking on top of the logs. We have 2 150w infrared globes in there, one each above the 2 logs. We have a good thermostat, but its just an on-off one. I dont understand people whinging about globes, ours have been in ther for 2 years now, and we have never replaced one of them. Because it is so well insulated, they are not on too often, but in these freezing days, they are on more often!!!


----------



## benson (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks redbelly, I think these 2 monitors are our favourite reptiles.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 18, 2010)

Benson That is a mad enclosure! you build it your self or buy?


----------



## benson (Jul 18, 2010)

The aviary is just a bought one. The winter retreat (which they use all year round!!) was designed by us, and built by a mob that sells and builds cool rooms. They made it, with a door, and a window, and it was only about $350-00!! We thought it was a great bargain. Its about 4 x 3 foot, and 3 foot high. They both really LOVE it!!


----------



## BigRed (Jul 18, 2010)

Benson that is the best lace monitor enclosure i've seen on here!!
I think i'll try to design something similar.

love to see more pics of the layout if you have any.

great work


----------



## dneti (Jul 18, 2010)

mate that looks amazing. i really really need to get a place with a backyard big enough for something like that!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 19, 2010)

The Ballarat Wildlife park has Leaceys in an outdoor enclosure (Ballarat is down south for those unfamiliar with VIC) with a retreat, perhaps they could be of some assistance?


----------



## jahan (Jul 19, 2010)

The one at Ballarat has a heated retreat for winter aswell.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 21, 2010)

I was surprised by the huge tree in the enclosure. When i first went there i was looking at the ground wondering what was in there untill i heard loud rustling and looked up to see a a couple of lacies up i the tree. I though they could get out with that thing in there but i guess not.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 21, 2010)

keep the info comeing people im still deciding on if i should get one or not do any laceies stay dog tame in natural sun light or once put back out side do they revert back to wild one i got on issue with tameing animals just putting them out side make me wonder if they will stay hand tame?


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't found my lacies to really go wild when placed outdoors. They will become a bit nervous being outdoors in a larger area, but within days they have settled back down and become their usual selves, but never 'dog tame', for they are always in feeding mode, it seems.


----------



## jahan (Jul 21, 2010)

I`m told the tree has some heating there.I also have a friend out that way who has some outside with no heating, although they are large adults with some massive hollow tree`s to hide in.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh really, a heated tree? Thats new. So maybe as they get older they will get less reliant on the heat box?


----------



## benson (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks big red, some more pics, just for you!!!


----------



## python119 (Jul 21, 2010)

you have the best lacie enclosure ive ever seen.will have something simillar one day.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 21, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> I haven't found my lacies to really go wild when placed outdoors. They will become a bit nervous being outdoors in a larger area, but within days they have settled back down and become their usual selves, but never 'dog tame', for they are always in feeding mode, it seems.



thanks for your input mate


----------



## benson (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks python19
:lol:


----------



## cougars (Jul 21, 2010)

Is the heavy gauge inchxinch diameter mesh a minimum or can you use the heavy gauge 12mmx12mm diameter mesh?


----------

